# الله لنا ملجأ وقوة.....



## adel baket (25 أكتوبر 2007)

_الله لنا ملجأ وقوة عونا فى
الضيقات وجد شديدآ_
_{ مز46: 1}_
_لأنك كنت ملجأ لى ومناصآ_
_فى يوم ضيقى_
_{ مز59: 16}_

_يتفق كتاب المزامير المتنوعون فى اعلان_
_قيمة الملجأ اذ يشعرنا دائما بالحاجة الى_
_مكان أو وقت لنتمالك أنفسنا ونشعر بالأمان._
_عندما يقول بنو قورح فى مزمور46:_
_الله لنا ملجأ وقوة عونا فى الضيقات وجد_
_شديدآ فذلك لأنهم اختبروا ذلك وكتبوه بالوحى._
_ولكن لماذا هذا العون موجود دائما؟_
_لأنه يمكن الوصول الية بالصلاة._
_أ ليس الله هو سامع الصلاة؟(مز65: 2)._
_ان الملجأ فى الجبل العالى مفتوح دائما_
_وهكذا قلب الهنا الطيب!_
_فان وجدت بعض لحظات كرب وضيق_
_لا بد من اجتيازها فالله مستعد دائما أن_
_يستقبلنا. فلنخبره بمخاوفنا وأحزاننا_
_وهو لا يرفض أبدآ من يأتى اليه._
_قد تعلق بى كل حين...فلذاك له أستجيب_
_معه أبقى بطول السنين...وأريه خلاصى العجيب._​ 
:lightbulb:​


----------



## ميرنا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الله لنا ملجأ وقوة.....*


_



فان وجدت بعض لحظات كرب وضيق
لا بد من اجتيازها فالله مستعد دائما أن
يستقبلنا. فلنخبره بمخاوفنا وأحزاننا
وهو لا يرفض أبدآ من يأتى اليه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

متحرمناش من الكلمات دى ابقى نزل مواضيع تعزية_​


----------



## adel baket (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الله لنا ملجأ وقوة.....*



ميرنا قال:


> _متحرمناش من الكلمات دى ابقى نزل مواضيع تعزية_​



اسعدنى مرورك الجميل
ميرنا

:94:​


----------

